# After a long hiatus



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

With all the news off 8th edition 40k being revealed and not released to July-ish time, I'm slowing coming back to hobby and would like to start a new with AoS but I need some tips or advice on how to pick an army.

Any advice and tips given I thank you in advance.

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome back, how's the cat? You did have a cat didn't you? Cant help you with age of sigmar as I dont recognise it, and although I have not played wfb since the nineties I would considdr myself a warhammer fantasy dissident


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Yeah I have a cat she's still a cow lol and fair enough 

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

My dissident sulking aside, the new version of dwarves, the kaladron or something like that have some really interesting miniatures


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Yeah I've been looking at them as I've still been getting my white dwarf. My mate said if you look at the model on the back of the latest white dwarf and squint it looks like a boot.

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------

